# Happy Birthday KyleW



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hope you have a wonderful day Kyle.

Seeing your in New York today you should have plenty of time to bake some bread"good luck through the blizzard"


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You're still enough of a kid to enjoy playing in the snow. 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KYLE!*


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Just don't eat the yellow snow!! That would not be a pleasant birthday treat!!!

Have a great birthday!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Happy b'day, breadman! :bounce:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday Kyle, hope this new year brings success to your bread venture....


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
baking your own cake? 
kat


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks everyone I can't bake any bread cuz my oven sleeps with the fishes so I'm going to brave the blizzard and go to the theater tonight! If you don't hear from me by Thursday, send out the St. Bernards!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hey Kyle! Best wishes for a year of health, happiness and good crumb.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

H.B. doughboy!!!!!! I still need to get you your shirt!!!
I had my cable guy out three times today checking the stations from NY. There is all this white stuff on the screen.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:roll: :smiles: :roll: HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!

So what did you see at the theatre? And WHAT happened to your oven?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Well the theater got snowed out. They were willing to give us tix for another night so we decided that discretion was the better part of valor. The oven was almost 20 and finally quit, which is OK I've got a new one being installed on Tuesday!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Which show were you going to see? 

Just curious, what kind of stove did you go with and why that model?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I still don't know whetehr it was Little Shop of Horrors or Mama Mia. M.A.G. still won't tell me! As to the stove, I got a Maytag Gemeni. It is a standard 30" range but has two baking compartments, like having 1 1/2 ovens !


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Kyle,belated birthday greetings from the U.K.
How did you get to the theatre,skis,ice skates,team of huskies? 
The new oven looks great,it will something if this one lasts for 20 years.Happy baking!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I can almost smell the oatmeal raisin cookies in the top oven, and the semolina twists in the lower oven! :lips::lips:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ahh I hate being at the bottom of the birthday wishes, but that what I get for procrastinating. Anyway a very Happy Birthday to you Kyle. I hope you have many, many happy returns. Hay that's almost a pun....get it..."re-turns", puff pastry...detrempe...sorry once again


----------

